# 2015 اليخت مرسيدس قبل العالم كله



## cars102 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


اعرض لكم 2015 مرسيدس اليخت 


كن اول من يمتلك 2015 في السعوديه ،، الجفالي مازال يماطل في 2014 وما تستلمها الا بعد شهور واقل المواصفات والسعر من 650 وطالع 



هذه سقف بانوراما وداخليه مميزه وكمره 360 درجه بسعر ولا في الخيال 
ماشيه فقط 4000 ميل 

للتواصل الاتصال على جوالي الامريكي 0015122223333 


اذا لك طلب مختلف لأي سياره امريكيه فنحن على اتم الاستعداد لشراءها لك 



اليكم الصور


----------

